# Dear Abby



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Dear Abby

A Boarder hired an apprentice with no experience and Fk'd the place, the other day I ask the apprentice how much experience he has and he says none, was I pissed I burnt out and had to go home over the mess they left bubbles screws hanging out, broken ends with the loose board on it, never mind the gaps I almost lost my zook in, scared me was like a black hole

Abby I am so tierd and must of lost 600 dollars, I don't want to go to jail for evening the score so what am I to do....


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Gee, and you guys think I drink too much


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Dear Abby
> 
> A Boarder hired an apprentice with no experience and Fk'd the place, the other day I ask the apprentice how much experience he has and he says none, was I pissed I burnt out and had to go home over the mess they left bubbles screws hanging out, broken ends with the loose board on it, never mind the gaps I almost lost my zook in, scared me was like a black hole
> 
> Abby I am so tierd and must of lost 600 dollars, I don't want to go to jail for evening the score so what am I to do....


Dear Joe,

Pre-fill the gaps before zooking.

Abby


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Gee, and you guys think I drink too much


I'm starting to think the rest of us drink too little.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Gee, and you guys think I drink too much


maybe Abby can help:blink:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Dear Abby
> 
> A Boarder hired an apprentice with no experience and Fk'd the place, the other day I ask the apprentice how much experience he has and he says none, was I pissed I burnt out and had to go home over the mess they left bubbles screws hanging out, broken ends with the loose board on it, never mind the gaps I almost lost my zook in, scared me was like a black hole
> 
> Abby I am so tierd and must of lost 600 dollars, I don't want to go to jail for evening the score so what am I to do....


 Have you already paid hanger? Nothing wrong with holding someone accountable. Or even backcharging someone. Maybe if nothing else make them come back and help prefill. Or just chalk it up as a 600 dollar loss and never hire this person again.

This is the main reason I still hang my jobs even though I hurt every nite when I get home. I have found 1 hanging crew I like but they are so busy you can never get them. Plus they are hard to communicate with.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> Have you already paid hanger? Nothing wrong with holding someone accountable. Or even backcharging someone. Maybe if nothing else make them come back and help prefill. Or just chalk it up as a 600 dollar loss and never hire this person again.
> 
> This is the main reason I still hang my jobs even though I hurt every nite when I get home. I have found 1 hanging crew I like but they are so busy you can never get them. Plus they are hard to communicate with.


The guy did 10 years in the Big house and you can't tel him anything, I cleaned the board on one suite and told him I won't do it again,

the dwc started getting on me so I told them I quit no hard feelings but these guys make to much of a mess, then hour later I called area supe and told him I want no hard feelings as I am at loss and am not being accountable for these guys, also said if they are stuck I will stick around, just talked to the owner asking him if they still need me as I would like more work, he says lots, man I try 3 coats everywhere prefill bev 10 and 12, ceiling 7 12 and a wiped skim 3 on butts and no swoops in nocoat, 3 on softline, 3 screws, fck'n boarder can't understand I have to go over the place with a min 300w light, in the dark, thats why I think Abby will set this straight

Oh and I seen him leap into his car at 3pm and leave like a kid on the way to the candy store (Liquor Store)

oh right
signed fck'd with Holiday Light


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> Have you already paid hanger? Nothing wrong with holding someone accountable. Or even backcharging someone. Maybe if nothing else make them come back and help prefill. Or just chalk it up as a 600 dollar loss and never hire this person again.
> 
> This is the main reason I still hang my jobs even though I hurt every nite when I get home. I have found 1 hanging crew I like but they are so busy you can never get them. Plus they are hard to communicate with.


what gets me is ya make a mess ok, come borrow a pan and knife and start prefilling clean missed nails and broken board ends torn paper and bubbles, I come along and think well at least they are trying,

can't shave a light box but rather just push it in?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> what gets me is ya make a mess ok, come borrow a pan and knife and start prefilling clean missed nails and broken board ends torn paper and bubbles, I come along and thin well at least they are trying,
> 
> can't shave a light box but rather just push it in?


 Sometimes I think about hanging up the finishing ,,and start hanging rock..

Painters don't f/k with hangers +good hangers are hard to find here..It's a no brainer ,but the change would be hard..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

br549


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> what gets me is ya make a mess ok, come borrow a pan and knife and start prefilling clean missed nails and broken board ends torn paper and bubbles, I come along and thin well at least they are trying,
> 
> can't shave a light box but rather just push it in?


I hear ya atleast act like you give a sh!t. But some people are just there for a paycheck and don't care what their work looks like. Luckily those people don't last too long.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> The guy did 10 years in the Big house and you can't tel him anything, I cleaned the board on one suite and told him I won't do it again,
> 
> the dwc started getting on me so I told them I quit no hard feelings but these guys make to much of a mess, then hour later I called area supe and told him I want no hard feelings as I am at loss and am not being accountable for these guys, also said if they are stuck I will stick around, just talked to the owner asking him if they still need me as I would like more work, he says lots, man I try 3 coats everywhere prefill bev 10 and 12, ceiling 7 12 and a wiped skim 3 on butts and no swoops in nocoat, 3 on softline, 3 screws, fck'n boarder can't understand I have to go over the place with a min 300w light, in the dark, thats why I think Abby will set this straight
> 
> ...


Dear Bazooka Joe:whistling2:

You have done all that you can do

I too had the same problem once, and the problem is the DWC.

You have taken all the proper steps, now you half to see what happens:yes:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

...


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

you getting paid footage or by the job?

I did this once and it fixed the problem for a bit...did a 600bd job and about 100bd of it was fuk'd..i finished the other 5 and made them pay me for the 500..my contract didnt say anything about total footage just what rate they were paying me per ft...they had no choice but to pay me for what I did...they asked what I wanted to do the other and I cant remember what I charged, but it was enough to make them think about it

the very next job, i chit you not, they rewrote the contract.....said we'll fix this issue.....wrote the contract for footage stocked...i get to job when hangers were there last day.....220 something board overstocked..I got some of the estimators paycheck that week


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

I wis wonderin where this "dear abby" stuff was from! Nice 1:thumbsup:
The fella needs a good haircut though


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

E.K Taper said:


> I wis wonderin where this "dear abby" stuff was from! Nice 1:thumbsup:
> The fella needs a good haircut though


*Dear Abby* is the name of the advice column founded in 1956 by Pauline Phillips under the pen name *Abigail Van Buren* and carried on today by her daughter, Jeanne Phillips, who now owns the legal rights to the pen name.
According to Pauline Phillips, she came up with the pen name, Abigail Van Buren, by combining the name of a Biblical figure, Abigail in the Book of Samuel, with the last name of former U.S. President Martin Van Buren.
The column was syndicated by McNaught Syndicate from 1956 until 1966, when it moved to Universal Press Syndicate. Dear Abby's current syndication company claims the column is known for its "uncommon common sense and youthful perspective".[


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

:thumbup: Holy crap PA you did your homework - I was thinking of doing something like that as our friends from Scotland may have never heard of "Abby"


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> I wis wonderin where this "dear abby" stuff was from! Nice 1:thumbsup:
> The fella needs a good haircut though



Co-Starring in the USA


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> *Dear Abby* is the name of the advice column founded in 1956 by Pauline Phillips under the pen name *Abigail Van Buren* and carried on today by her daughter, Jeanne Phillips, who now owns the legal rights to the pen name.
> According to Pauline Phillips, she came up with the pen name, Abigail Van Buren, by combining the name of a Biblical figure, Abigail in the Book of Samuel, with the last name of former U.S. President Martin Van Buren.
> The column was syndicated by McNaught Syndicate from 1956 until 1966, when it moved to Universal Press Syndicate. Dear Abby's current syndication company claims the column is known for its "uncommon common sense and youthful perspective".[


Well thats my a*se kicked then
1-0 PA Rocker


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

E.K Taper said:


> I wis wonderin where this "dear abby" stuff was from! Nice 1:thumbsup:
> The fella needs a good haircut though


Yeah I listened to him a lot back in those days. This video was 1973 so you can understand then, the hair was part of that era.  :cool2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Dear Abby,

I was talking to the apprentice today, nice fella he told me that the Boarder is drunk:drink: all the time, Abby I did not see this fella in my contract as in giving welfare work, today I told the other tapers this felon is robbing me, 

I also heard some gossip today I know it is wrong to gossip (key words are sip) but found out he billed 50 sheets more, I think I will just button my lip on that one....

signed 

buttoned Lip


----------

